# FHCAM Stuka Presentation



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2019)

Very interesting video on the Ju-87 restoration going on at FHCAM. This one's definitely on my list of Must Sees when it flies.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Hoplias (Sep 14, 2019)

I believe that restoration will feature the Jericho trumpets as well. The Youtube channel “Fight to Flight Photography” has some video shots of parts of the restoration, and one of the film shots was showing the siren propellers. Now THAT will be a blast to watch if they choose to fly the plane with the sirens fitted.


----------

